# [solved]Wifi trouble

## jan de beuker

Hello!

Last sunday i installed gentoo (first time Iuse gentoo) next to debian lenny on my laptop.

Everything works exept for wireless.

The intel wifi card isn't detected

In the kernel i used (2.6.34) the intel chipset 4965 isn't listed anymore.

The command lspci lists the card

05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)

ifconfig doesn't

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:38:3d:0f:f7  

          inet addr:192.168.0.3  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21b:38ff:fe3d:ff7/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1191 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1797 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:678312 (662.4 KiB)  TX bytes:231016 (225.6 KiB)

          Interrupt:31 Base address:0x8000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

iwconfig doesn't

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions

Then I tried  http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl

The driver ipw3945d should work.

Iinstalled it with emerge 

No succes.

Then i rebuild the kernel with 3945 support still no succes

I think I miss something very basic but can't figure it out

The laptop is a toshiba satallite a200

With Lenny i Ihad no problemsLast edited by jan de beuker on Wed Aug 04, 2010 2:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## idella4

jan de beuker, 

you've put up a post of a very similar problem to someone else within a matter of minutes; this one which already has two responses, one is mine.

The network subforum also has many wifi posts.  Suggest you read through them and chances are you'll find a resolution.

But to start you off, can you post

modprobe ipw3945d

lsmod

ifconfig wlan0 up

ifconfig -a

The other links will provide many more bash entries to test and post.  Have you emerged wpa_supplicant?

----------

## jan de beuker

idella4 thanks for the reaction but a have a very different problem.

I have intel 4965 chipset on my card .

I just used ipw3945d driver becaues because it come up as a posseble solution.

So removed everything build a new kernel with Intel Wireless Wifi and iwlwifi device access tracing in the kernel no modules.

These are supposed to work as far as i can find out.

I also installed net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode and wpa_supplicant.

```
Miniblaster jan # lsmod         

Module                  Size  Used by

Miniblaster jan # ifconfig wlan0 up

wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device

Miniblaster jan # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:38:3d:0f:f7  

          inet addr:192.168.0.3  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21b:38ff:fe3d:ff7/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3016 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3151 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:2742220 (2.6 MiB)  TX bytes:345848 (337.7 KiB)

          Interrupt:31 Base address:0x8000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

It looks to me something is missing 

My /etc/conf.d/net

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=("dhcp")

config_eth1=("dhcp")
```

I also did this

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default

cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.eth1

rc-update add net.eth1 default

```

Also tried in /etc/conf.d/net wlan ra0 and so on instead of eth1

Do I someting wrong ?

----------

## idella4

jan de beuker,

 as far as I can tell you're completely missing the points.  Get into yuur Lenny, record and note ifconfig -a & iwconfig.

Establish what interface you're needing.  Your mixing up wlan0 and eth0.  Many wireless ifaces use wlano, but there are some that use eth0 apparently.

From your gentoo, enter and post 

ifconfig wlan0 up

ifconfig -a

iwlist wlan0 scan 

I'm fairly sure your /etc/conf.d/net is only supporting your wired connection, missing the wireless, but it depends upon the required wireless iface.

We'll take it from there.

----------

## jan de beuker

Ok this gentoo 

```
Miniblaster jan # ifconfig wlan0 up

wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device

Miniblaster jan # 

```

```
Miniblaster jan # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:38:3d:0f:f7  

          inet addr:192.168.0.3  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21b:38ff:fe3d:ff7/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1017 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1201 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:343599 (335.5 KiB)  TX bytes:160888 (157.1 KiB)

          Interrupt:31 Base address:0x8000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

Miniblaster jan # 
```

```
Miniblaster jan # iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.

Miniblaster jan # 
```

----------

## jan de beuker

and this is debian

```
Miniblaster:~# ifconfig -a & iwconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:38:3d:0f:f7

          inet addr:192.168.0.3  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21b:38ff:fe3d:ff7/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:696 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1248 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:415400 (405.6 KiB)  TX bytes:166001 (162.1 KiB)

          Interrupt:216 Base address:0xc000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:40 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:40 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:2736 (2.6 KiB)  TX bytes:2736 (2.6 KiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:e8:6b:24:73

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-13-E8-6B-24-73-65-74-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

[1] 3795

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=15 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

[1]+  Done                    ifconfig -a

Miniblaster:~#  
```

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, forget about the old stuff ipw3945d, that's way too old and wrong too  :Razz: 

Now, can you post this :

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i kill

# cat .config | grep -i 802

# cat .config | grep -i iwl

# emerge -av iwl4965-ucode

# lsmod

# emerge --info

# cd /etc/init.d && ls -la

```

----------

## jan de beuker

Here it comes

```
Miniblaster ~ # cd /usr/src/linux 

Miniblaster linux # 
```

```
Miniblaster linux # cat .config | grep -i kill 

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_BT_RFKILL is not set

Miniblaster linux # 
```

```
Miniblaster linux # cat .config | grep -i 802 

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE802154 is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

# CONFIG_LIB80211 is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_BD2802 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8025 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ4802 is not set

Miniblaster linux # 
```

```
Miniblaster linux # cat .config | grep -i iwl 

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING=y

# CONFIG_IWLAGN is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

Miniblaster linux # 
```

```
Miniblaster linux # emerge -av iwl4965-ucode 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-228.61.2.24  0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-228.61.2.24

 * iwlwifi-4965-ucode-228.61.2.24.tgz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * CPV:  net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-228.61.2.24

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking iwlwifi-4965-ucode-228.61.2.24.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-228.61.2.24/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-228.61.2.24/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-228.61.2.24/work/iwlwifi-4965-ucode-228.61.2.24 ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-228.61.2.24

>>> Install iwl4965-ucode-228.61.2.24 into /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-228.61.2.24/image/ category net-wireless

>>> Completed installing iwl4965-ucode-228.61.2.24 into /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-228.61.2.24/image/

>>> Installing (1 of 1) net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-228.61.2.24

 * checking 2 files for package collisions

--- /lib/

--- /lib/firmware/

>>> /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

--- /usr/

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/doc/

--- /usr/share/doc/iwl4965-ucode-228.61.2.24/

>>> /usr/share/doc/iwl4965-ucode-228.61.2.24/README.iwlwifi-4965-ucode.bz2

>>> Safely unmerging already-installed instance...

No package files given... Grabbing a set.

--- replaced obj /usr/share/doc/iwl4965-ucode-228.61.2.24/README.iwlwifi-4965-ucode.bz2

--- replaced dir /usr/share/doc/iwl4965-ucode-228.61.2.24

--- replaced dir /usr/share/doc

--- replaced dir /usr/share

--- replaced dir /usr

--- replaced obj /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

--- replaced dir /lib/firmware

--- replaced dir /lib

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * Due to ucode API change this version of ucode works only with kernels

 * >=2.6.27. If you need ucode for older versions please install it with

 * emerge net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode:0

 * For more information take a look at bugs.gentoo.org/235007

 * Messages for package net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-228.61.2.24:

 * Due to ucode API change this version of ucode works only with kernels

 * >=2.6.27. If you need ucode for older versions please install it with

 * emerge net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode:0

 * For more information take a look at bugs.gentoo.org/235007

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

Miniblaster linux # 
```

```
Miniblaster linux # lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

Miniblaster linux # 
```

```
Miniblaster linux # emerge --info 

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T5450_@_1.66GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 01 Aug 2010 05:30:19 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.cambrium.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notifications svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

Miniblaster linux #
```

```
Miniblaster linux # cd /etc/init.d && ls -la 

total 244

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Aug  4 07:46 .

drwxr-xr-x 62 root root  4096 Aug  4 12:01 ..

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6231 Aug  3 09:00 alsasound

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3614 Jun 22 17:54 bootmisc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1232 Jun 22 17:54 checkfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3226 Jun 22 17:54 checkroot

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3054 Jun 22 17:54 clock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1419 Jun 22 17:54 consolefont

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1729 Aug  1 07:00 crypto-loop

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   286 Aug  1 12:58 cupsd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1152 Aug  1 11:26 dbus

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    21 Aug  1 05:11 depscan.sh -> ../../sbin/depscan.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   841 Aug  1 11:27 device-mapper

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   660 Aug  1 11:31 dmcrypt

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   683 Aug  1 11:27 dmeventd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Aug  1 05:11 functions.sh -> ../../sbin/functions.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   951 Aug  2 16:51 gpm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1174 Aug  1 11:37 hald

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5606 Jun 22 17:54 halt.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   433 Jun 22 17:54 hostname

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   934 Aug  4 07:46 ipw3945d

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1855 Jun 22 17:54 keymaps

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   620 Jun 22 17:54 local

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2088 Jun 22 17:54 localmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   918 Aug  1 11:27 lvm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1185 Aug  1 11:27 lvm-monitoring

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2947 Jun 22 17:54 modules

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Aug  1 05:08 net.eth0 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Aug  3 14:36 net.eth1 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 30689 Jun 22 17:54 net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3307 Jun 22 17:54 netmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1526 Aug  1 06:40 nscd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   670 Jun 22 17:54 numlock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1871 Aug  3 07:50 pciparm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   538 Aug  3 16:07 pwcheck

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   666 Aug  1 07:54 pydoc-2.6

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   666 Jun 22 18:15 pydoc-3.1

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   304 Jun 22 16:46 reboot.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   276 Jun 22 17:54 rmnologin

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   558 Jun 22 18:33 rsyncd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Aug  1 05:11 runscript.sh -> ../../sbin/runscript.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   525 Aug  3 16:07 saslauthd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   385 Jun 22 16:46 shutdown.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   609 Aug  1 06:56 slapd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2159 Aug  1 08:09 sshd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1855 Aug  1 10:53 syslog-ng

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6719 Aug  1 07:51 udev

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2579 Aug  1 07:51 udev-dev-tarball

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3001 Aug  1 07:51 udev-mount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   806 Aug  1 07:51 udev-postmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   942 Jun 22 17:54 urandom

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   530 Aug  1 10:55 vixie-cron

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   723 Aug  3 09:16 wicd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6515 Aug  1 11:30 xdm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   340 Aug  1 11:30 xdm-setup

Miniblaster init.d # 
```

----------

## jan de beuker

d2_racing thank you very much.

After reading the output of your commands solved the problem card detected

```
Miniblaster jan # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=0 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          

Miniblaster jan # 
```

regards 

jan

----------

## jan de beuker

ps 

how can set this thread to solved ?

Jan

----------

## idella4

go to your initial post and add [solved] in the thread title

----------

## d2_racing

Edit your first post and change the title  :Razz: 

----------

## jan de beuker

thanks 

jan

----------

